# SS brake line problem



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

well, the other day i noticed that the plastic sleeve on my SS line going to my rear pasengerside caliper has slid up the line, causing the line to come loose from the banjo bolt, leaking fluid. the hose is loose and can spin around ,but it doesnt look like its going t ocome off. i pulled on it a little. i put some JB wled on it to keep it from coming apart some more and i have bought an OEM replacement line for the fix.
anyone else have this problem? has anyone had to buy a kit for just a couple of hoses and have one of the back SS lines laying around, or even a front one for that matter - i think it will fit, as far as i know they are all the same size.
this really pisses me off..i would have thought that SS lines (taken care of properly) would almost outlast the car! i have only had them on there for like a year and half to two years. I have a friend that has a 91 with stock UNREPLACED rubber lines!

Alex
'93 NX2k


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

What name brand of hose you used so that the rest of us can stay away from it!


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

goodridge


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're not the first one that has complained about leakage from their hoses.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

well, i havnt heard of anyone else making SS lines B13's


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I bought some for the NX2000 as I have both the front and rear brake set-up as well as the brake booster on my B12. However, I can't find the name of the internet company I purchased them from. They have a steel braid as well as a red rubberized coating over the steel. If I find the company, I'll definitely share it with you.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

that would be great. do you remember what you paid for them? i think that would be an awsome setup with that rubber coating.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Like $119.00!


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

wow, thats about the same price as the goodridge lines! yea, i really need these now!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

NXtremese-r said:


> *well, i havnt heard of anyone else making SS lines B13's *


Got my set from SMC Products (626-355-3763) about 2 years ago. Not sure if they are still around though. They made a good bunch of stuff for Mike K's USCC SE-R: http://www.se-r.net/about/200sx/scc/feb99/


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan just got some S.S. brake lines made for our cars. I just ordered a set for my '92 SE-R. Supposed to be better made than Goodridge and SMC. Each set are individually tested! I'll follow up with more info once I get mine in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

I hear that techna-fit do better SS lines than Goodridge but i cannot confirm. 

Techna-Fit : 1991-93 NX COUPE 4 NIS-1420 $115.00 

Website: http://www.techna-fit.com/nissan.html

I hope that help.

Dammit! I just bought Goodridge SS lines just before the group buy for the SMC brakes lines was made. And it seem people have problem after 1 year or 2 later(Goodridge). I don't install them yet thats a scared that they will eventually brokes!


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks for the link. i have a couple of options open. one of them is to go to a hydrolic machine shop that woul make lines for trucks and stuff and have them make one in house, shouldnt take to long either.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

so, are SS lines really worth it.........ive been thinking of getting them for my U13 Altima......................

-Robb-


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

if your going to take the altima to the track, and/ or are going to be running it where you are going to be using a lot of braking, yes. besides, if you get a good pair, they should last longer then stock....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

NXtremese-r said:


> *if your going to take the altima to the track, and/ or are going to be running it where you are going to be using a lot of braking, yes.*


????

SS Brake Lines help reduce the mushy feel of brakes while increasing the response time from pedal to pads regardless of whether you are at a track or doing daily driving. However, if you plan to hit the tracks (road course), the more important items are the rotors, calipurs, pads, and brake fluid. Brake lines will not do anything to reduce brake fade.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *SS Brake Lines help reduce the mushy feel of brakes while increasing the response time from pedal to pads regardless of whether you are at a track or doing daily driving.*


But is it worth to install SS lines for street driving? Can you feel difference? Do the rubber lines flex that much?



> *However, if you plan to hit the tracks (road course), the more important items are the rotors, calipurs, pads, and brake fluid.*


True! Brake pads and break oil should be the first thing to change.



> *Brake lines will not do anything to reduce brake fade. *


I understand and agree that they don't do nothing for brake fading. But, into racing condition, the rubber lines expand more than street driving because they substain a lot more of heat. To compensate, you must push the brake pedal a little more further. So from the driver perspective is it like brake fading?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You may feel the difference in the sense of greater brake pedal response. New rubber brake lines shouldn't flex very much. As they age they begin to lose their strength. Brake fade is a direct result of the brake fluid losing it's hydraulic properties due to excessive heat, not because the lines expanded. Excessive heat can be reduced by getting larger rotors in conjuction with calipurs than have larger pads for a wider brake surface area.

From a driver's persepective, weakened rubber brake lines would just feel mushy on daily driving.


----------

